# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Triển lãm quốc tế về công nghệ kĩ thuật hàn cắt và gia công kim loại việt nam - metal

## nguyenve

*Triển lãm Quốc tế về Công nghệ kỹ thuật Hàn cắt và Gia công kim loại Việt Nam - METAL & WELD 2014*

Thời gian:     30/7 – 2/8/2014
Địa điểm:    Trung tâm Hội chợ Triển lãm Sài Gòn – SECC
799 Nguyễn Văn Linh, Quận 7, TP. HCM

Triển lãm được sự ủng hộ và bảo trợ của Bộ Công Thương, Bộ Xây dựng, Bộ Kế hoạch và Đầu tư, Bộ Giao thông Vận tải, Bộ Khoa học và công nghệ, UBND Tp. HCM, Tổng Hội Cơ khí Việt Nam,...; Công ty CP Hội chợ Triển lãm và Quảng cáo Việt Nam - VietFair phối hợp cùng Công ty TNHH Triển lãm Quốc tế Việt Triệu,Công ty Hợp tác  kỹ thuật kinh tế Đối ngoại Công nghiệp nhẹ Trung Quốc, Công ty TNHH  Triển lãm Việt Triệu Quảng Đông – Trung Quốc tổ chức Triển lãm Quốc tế  về Công nghệ kỹ thuật Hàn cắt và Gia công kim loại lần thứ 3 tại Việt  Nam - Metal & Weld 2013

Triển lãm Hàn cắt và Gia công kim loại 2013 đã thành công với lượng khách tham quan chuyên ngành là 86% những người quyết định nguồn ngân sách của họ trong việc mua hàng.*Hoạt động chính tại triển lãm:* 
- Hội thảo, tọa đàm do Hội Khoa học kỹ thuật Hàn Việt Nam, Hội cơ khí Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh chủ trì và tổ chức, ngoài ra còn có các hội thảo, tọa đàm, các khảo sát khác.- Chương trình tri ân khách hàng tham quan chuyên ngành: Khi tới tham quan triển lãm khách hàng sẽ được bốc thăm trúng thưởng, quà tặng cho khách hàng tham quan theo đoàn, quà tặng cho khách đăng ký tham quan trực tuyến.

*Sản phẩm trưng bày tại triển lãm*

_1. Máy hàn:_ máy hàn TIG, máy hàn MIG, máy hàn MAG, Máy máy hàn bấm, máy hàn lăn, máy hàn que, máy hàn lưới, máy hàn laser, máy hàn khí, máy hàn Plasma, máy hàn Inverter, máy hàn tự động, máy hàn đa chức năng, máy hàn hồ quang chìm, máy hàn bằng sóng siêu âm...
_2. Thiết bị vật liệu hàn:_ Cáp hàn, dây hàn, súng hàn, que hàn, bép hàn, kìm kẹp que hàn, tủ sấy que hàn, thuốc hàn...
_3. Máy cắt:_ Máy cắt laser, máy cắt Plasma, máy cắt tia nước, máy cắt CNC, máy cắt Oxy - Gas/ Acetylen, máy cưa vòng, máy cắt rập, máy tiện, máy phay, máy cắt vật liệu...
_4. Vật liệu, thiết bị cắt:_ Bép cắt, súng cắt, tay cắt, vòi phun, dao phay CNC, dao phay hợp kim, lưỡi cắt, đá cắt hợp kim, đá cắt kính, đá cắt thủy tinh, mũi mài hợp kim, đá mài hợp kim...
_5. Máy thiết bị & sản phẩm Gia công cơ khí_: Xử lý bề mặt, trung tâm gia công, lò gia công nhiệt, hệ thống xử lý nhiệt, máy gia công nguội, máy sản xuất bu -lông đinh ốc, dây chuyền chế tạo ống, dây chuyền gia công tôn  cuộn, máy rèn rập, dây chuyền chế tạo thép hình.
*Quy mô triển lãm:* 
- 6000 m2 /285 gian hàng/ 200 đơn vị
- Quốc gia và vùng lãnh thổ tham dự: Việt Nam, Nhật Bản, Thái Lan, Đức, Trung Quốc, Nga, HÀn Quốc, CH. Séc, Ấn Độ...
*Số lượng khách tham quan (dự kiến):*
- Gần 10.000 khách trong nước & quốc tế.
- Hơn 80% khách chuyên ngành.

*Thông tin chi tiết xin liện hệ:* 
Ms. Vẻ . ĐT: 0962 268 852 . Email: nguyen.thi.ve@hn-vf.com


Triển lãm Quốc tế về Công nghệ kỹ thuật Hàn cắt và Gia công kim loại Việt Nam - METAL & WELD 2014

Thời gian:     30/7 – 2/8/2014
Địa điểm:    Trung tâm Hội chợ Triển lãm Sài Gòn – SECC
799 Nguyễn Văn Linh, Quận 7, TP. HCM


Triển lãm được sự ủng hộ và bảo trợ của Bộ Công Thương, Bộ Xây dựng, Bộ Kế hoạch và Đầu tư, Bộ Giao thông Vận tải, Bộ Khoa học và công nghệ, UBND Tp. HCM, Tổng Hội Cơ khí Việt Nam,...; Công ty CP Hội chợ Triển lãm và Quảng cáo Việt Nam - VietFair phối hợp cùng Công ty TNHH Triển lãm Quốc tế Việt Triệu,Công ty Hợp tác kỹ thuật kinh tế Đối ngoại Công nghiệp nhẹ Trung Quốc, Công ty TNHH Triển lãm Việt Triệu Quảng Đông – Trung Quốc tổ chức Triển lãm Quốc tế về Công nghệ kỹ thuật Hàn cắt và Gia công kim loại lần thứ 3 tại Việt Nam - Metal & Weld 2013

Triển lãm Hàn cắt và Gia công kim loại 2013 đã thành công với lượng khách tham quan chuyên ngành là 86% những người quyết định nguồn ngân sách của họ trong việc mua hàng.

Hoạt động chính tại triển lãm:

- Hội thảo, tọa đàm do Hội Khoa học kỹ thuật Hàn Việt Nam, Hội cơ khí Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh chủ trì và tổ chức, ngoài ra còn có các hội thảo, tọa đàm, các khảo sát khác.

- Chương trình tri ân khách hàng tham quan chuyên ngành: Khi tới tham quan triển lãm khách hàng sẽ được bốc thăm trúng thưởng, quà tặng cho khách hàng tham quan theo đoàn, quà tặng cho khách đăng ký tham quan trực tuyến.


Sản phẩm trưng bày tại triển lãm

1. Máy hàn: máy hàn TIG, máy hàn MIG, máy hàn MAG, Máy máy hàn bấm, máy hàn lăn, máy hàn que, máy hàn lưới, máy hàn laser, máy hàn khí, máy hàn Plasma, máy hàn Inverter, máy hàn tự động, máy hàn đa chức năng, máy hàn hồ quang chìm, máy hàn bằng sóng siêu âm...
2. Thiết bị vật liệu hàn: Cáp hàn, dây hàn, súng hàn, que hàn, bép hàn, kìm kẹp que hàn, tủ sấy que hàn, thuốc hàn...

3. Máy cắt: Máy cắt laser, máy cắt Plasma, máy cắt tia nước, máy cắt CNC, máy cắt Oxy - Gas/ Acetylen, máy cưa vòng, máy cắt rập, máy tiện, máy phay, máy cắt vật liệu...

4. Vật liệu, thiết bị cắt: Bép cắt, súng cắt, tay cắt, vòi phun, dao phay CNC, dao phay hợp kim, lưỡi cắt, đá cắt hợp kim, đá cắt kính, đá cắt thủy tinh, mũi mài hợp kim, đá mài hợp kim...

5. Máy thiết bị & sản phẩm Gia công cơ khí: Xử lý bề mặt, trung tâm gia công, lò gia công nhiệt, hệ thống xử lý nhiệt, máy gia công nguội, máy sản xuất bu -lông đinh ốc, dây chuyền chế tạo ống, dây chuyền gia công tôn  cuộn, máy rèn rập, dây chuyền chế tạo thép hình.

Quy mô triển lãm:

- 6000 m2 /285 gian hàng/ 200 đơn vị

- Quốc gia và vùng lãnh thổ tham dự: Việt Nam, Nhật Bản, Thái Lan, Đức, Trung Quốc, Nga, HÀn Quốc, CH. Séc, Ấn Độ...

Số lượng khách tham quan (dự kiến):

- Gần 10.000 khách trong nước & quốc tế.

- Hơn 80% khách chuyên ngành.

Thông tin chi tiết xin liện hệ:

Ms. Vẻ . ĐT: 0962 268 852 . Email: nguyen.thi.ve@hn-vf.com

----------

